# No symptoms 5dpt natural FET 2xDay6 Blasts is it over?



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

I am feeling so low. I had my FET transfer on weds it is now Mon and my test day is not until sunday. I have no symptoms at all. I may have had very very light cramps day 2+3pt but maybe I was wishful thinking. They said the blasts were good they had defrosted and continue to develop but they were only 4CA s when they were frozen so I don't understand why the Dr and embryologist suddenly were so positive about them. We had a chemical from our last ICSI the cycle these embies are from. So sad right now but really wanted to be 3rd time lucky. Is it too early to have symptoms or should I prepare for the worst? X


----------



## kategoodwin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Eve's.....I've not had a bfp before but if you read through people that have the symptoms are mixed & some people have none!
If you think about af....mine personally can differ from month to month! I would of thought it was the same with been preg? 
One of my friends had no symptoms at all untill she started feeling the baby move at 20+ weeks.
Stay positive! 
If the embryologist was positive then surely that's a good sign? 
Don't test early!!!!! Don't give yourself extra heartache.
Good luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Please don't worry, I am expecting twins and have had no symptoms at all!

I had a twinge on my right side the day after ET for about a second and that was it.

Honestly, hang on in there.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you  stacey and kate  I feel a wee bit more positive now. Stacey massive congrats on your twins i wish you a healthy pregnancy. x


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Eve


I was in the same situation as you. I had an ET of 2 5 and 6 day transfer (FET) on Friday 19th Oct and did not feel any symptoms at all. By the time it was Tuesday I was convinced it hadn’t worked and I thought I should have had some cramping by now to confirm that implantation had taken place. Well I cried and cried all day Monday and Tuesday and was starting to get used to the fact that it was over. Just to get myself prepared I bought 2 packs of FRER tests (it was bogof offer!!) and tested on Tuesday morning (4dp5dt) and by goodness I saw a super faint positive  but did not believe it I thought it was my mind! Well I waited and drank myself mad with water and tested in the evening again and a much clearer positive came up. I was shell shocked as I though surely I should have “felt” something. ….anyways tested everyday and line got dark. I had my official OTD on Saturday, still nervous, and my Beta came back 250!! Even to date I am having no symptoms apart from my sore boobs which is from the crinone vaginal gel). I went back for my second official beta on Saturday gone and it was a wooping 6211…………………………It does and can happen. With my first FET (of day 3 embryos) I felt some cramping so I kinda knew it worked but my beta for that one came back at 21 and it doubled but I miscarried at 7 weeks.

Don’t lose hope and keep strong………I am keeping my fingers crossed for you honey…….

Sorry to go on but thought I may help put your mind at rest

xx


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow congratulations! You r so brave testing early I could never do that. I think I am allergic to HPT since my miscarriage! So its not just me who cries then! I am very much encourgaged thank you x


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Eves, your post could have summed up exactly what I am feeling! I had ET a day before you so I'm 6dp5dt and OTD is Saturday. Apart from a few twinges here and there (which I had on my first FET, resulting in a BFN) I've had nothing. Kategoodwin makes a really good point though - my AFs/ 2wws have been very different so why couldn't each FET/pregnancy? Good luck. I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi MrsHY, thanks for your post. Wow we have both been at this IVF lark since march our cycles nearly at the same times. You r lucky to have so many frozen blasts there must be a good un in there somewhere just gotta find it 
Spoke to the clinic nurse today she said I would not feel anything yet its whet too early. Feel a bit brighter tonight. Wishing you heaps of luck. Keep in touch xx


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Its a BFN for us this time. Please let our luck change soon after 2 fresh and one frozen am loosing hope..


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry Eves. I was a BFN too this time. I also wish my luck would change! It all seems so horribly unfair and hopeless sometimes. I wish you all the very best and all the luck in the world xx


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh no. I was so hoping it had worked out for you. I agree it does feel hopeless and unfair. My worst nightmare is that I would not be able to have kids and it seems to be coming true. All my friends have young babies. I feel I am alone. It would be great to keep in touch if you wanted? someone who has been on this path as long as me and gets what it is like. I think u can do mail through this site. Don't worry if you don't want too.  Big hugs to you and fingers x the next time will be lucky x


----------

